# Trouble installing auto-watering



## callahoohoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Well, this is a weird one, I know. But...

I live in an apt where I have the front yard (the other units are in the back or second floor). Landlords are too cheap to hire someone to do this, so I've taken it upon myself.

Currently we only have an on/off valve for the sprinklers but I'd like to add a timer. Here's the rub; I can't turn off the water TO the sprinkler system without turning off the Main to the entire building.

So as I see it, my only option is to either 
a) try to install the Timer to the left of (after) the on/off valve since that will prevent water going out, or 
b) take it all apart, to take the on/off valve off completely, and try to install the timer while the water is fully on and running (sounds messy!)

Any thoughts on the best way to go about this? And does anyone know what the metal contraption is on the right?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what the metal stuff is. It might be some anti backup flow device.

I would leave the on/off and add a valve after it. The valve would be operated via a controller.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-pgv-jar-top-valve-with-flow-control-1-in-fpt-pgv-101jtg


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Definitely with g-man here. Add the solenoid valve after the manual valve. You probably need the property owner's permission to make any changes like that to the plumbing.


----------



## callahoohoo (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks to both of you. Yes, I have permission, they just won't pay for it! They'd much rather have dead grass that doesn't need to be taken care of, ugh!


----------

